# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  در حاشیه تعویق مجدد کنکور 99!!

## Mina_medicine

در حاشیه تعویق مجدد کنکور 99!!

----------


## Mina_medicine

(آپدیت 17 تیر):*سخنگوی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: هیچ بحثی در وزارتخانه‌های علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری و بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی همچنین ستاد ملی مقابله با کرونا مبنی بر تعویق یا تعلیق کنکورهای ۹۹ وجود ندارد.
فاطمه زرین آمیزی روز سه شنبه در گفت و گو با خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه و آموزش ایرنا درباره مطرح شدن تعویق کنکورهای ۹۹ اظهار داشت: به جز تاریخ های تعیین شده، هیچ زمان دیگری برای برگزاری کنکورها نداریم و در ستاد ملی مقابله با کرونا و وزارتخانه های علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری و بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی هیچ بحثی مبنی بر تعویق یا تعلیق کنکورهای ۹۹ وجود ندارد.
وی تاکید کرد: این موضوع فقط درخواست تعدادی از داوطلبان و خانواده های آنها است که اصلاً عملیاتی نیست.
سخنگوی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با بیان اینکه تاریخ های اعلام شده برای کنکورها مصوبه ستاد ملی مقابله با کرونا است، گفت: اگر کنکورها در زمان معین، برگزار نشود برای سال آینده هیچ ورودی به دانشگاه ها نخواهیم داشت.
زرین آمیزی افزود: موج بیماری های پاییز به زودی فرامی‌رسد، حال با آن بیماری ها باید چه کار کرد. حتی برخی از داوطلبان در مکاتبه با سازمان سنجش به این مسأله اشاره کردند که ای کاش آزمون ها در خردادماه برگزار می شد و بیشتر از این به تعویق نمی افتاد.
به گزارش ایرنا، با شدت گرفتن شیوع ویروس کرونا تعدادی از داوطلبان کنکورهای ۹۹ اعم از دکتری، کارشناسی ارشد و سراسری با امضای انواع نامه ها درخواست تعویق برگزاری این آزمون ها را مطرح کرده اند؛ دلیل عمده نگرانی آنها سختی استفاده از ماسک در طول فرایند برگزاری آزمون و تجمع ناشی از حضور تعداد زیادی داوطلب در یک حوزه امتحانی است.
در این زمینه سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور بارها اعلام کرده است که آزمون ها با سختگیرانه ترین پروتکل های بهداشتی برگزار می شوند و نخستین دستورالعمل بهداشتی برای کنکور دکتری ۹۹ هم منتشر شده است.
نخستین آزمون در ایام کرونا روز پنجشنبه ۲۶ تیر ماه برای مقطع دکتری و از ساعت ۸ صبح در ۶۰ شهرستان کشور کلید می خورد.*

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

توصیه میکنم حاشیه رو برداری چون این خوده خوده ماجراست
اگه بخواد تعویق بیفته یه حسی بهم میگه میره آبان(اون موقع هم اگه کرونا نباشه یه عده میان میگن فشار کرونا رومون بود بازم تعویقش بندازین)

----------


## Mina_medicine

> توصیه میکنم حاشیه رو برداری چون این خوده خوده ماجراست
> اگه بخواد تعویق بیفته یه حسی بهم میگه میره آبان(اون موقع هم اگه کرونا نباشه یه عده میان میگن فشار کرونا رومون بود بازم تعویقش بندازین)


مگه میشه اسم تاپیکو عوض کرد؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> مگه میشه اسم تاپیکو عوض کرد؟


نمیدونم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamiiiddd

> *تعدادی از نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی در حال تدوین طرحی برای تعویق در زمان برگزاری کنکور ۹۹ هستند.
> احمد حسین ‌فلاحی سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به تمهیدات این کمیسیون برای برگزاری کنکور 99 در شرایط بحران کرونا، گفت: گزارش‌ها و پیام‌های متعددی از مردم، والدین داوطلبان و داوطلبان کنکور امسال مبنی بر نگرانی‌ها از شرایط بحران کرونا دریافت کرده‌ایم که مستلزم تمهیداتی است.
> وی افزود: برای پاسخ به نگرانی داوطلبان کنکور سال 99 و رفع دغدغه‌ها از بابت شیوع بیماری کرونا، پیشنهاد طرحی از سوی تعدادی از اعضای کمیسیون برای تعویق در برگزاری کنکور سال 99 مطرح شده و در حال تدوین آن هستند.
> سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس اضافه کرد: براساس این طرح، نمایندگان مجلس خواستار تعویق در برگزاری کنکور 99 از سوی سازمان سنجش شده‌اند.
>  فلاحی در پایان خاطرنشان کرد: طرح نمایندگان برای تعویق در برگزاری کنکور سال 99، در یکی از جلسات این هفته کمیسیون مورد بررسی قرار می‌گیرد.*
> باز شروع شد :/


من واقعا موندم ، الان همه ی باشگاها بازه همه ی نماز جماعتا برگزار میشه ، اکثر مراکز عمومی بازن فقط دو روز کنکور باعث افزایش گرفتن کرونا میشه ، اونم کنکوری که بین هر نفر تا نفر بغل دستیش 6 متر فاصله میذارن که تقلب نشه 
نظر من اینه این تعویق ها فقط بهانه ی بعضیاست واسه اهمال کاریاشون و نامه نگاریاشون به مجلساگر نه به جز عده ی کمی که تقصیر خودشون نبوده و کرونا گرفتن بقیه افرادی که کرونا گرفتن قشر درس خون نبودن اگنه  افرادی که به فکر آیندشون بودن از همه خوشیاشون زدن و خودشونو 5 ماهه توی قرنطینه نگه داشتن  :Yahoo (31): 
به شخصه اگه بخوان بازم تعویق بندازن من عمرا نمیکشم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mobinax

امیدوارم فقط بلاتکلیف نمونیم هرچی میشه بشه فقط تکلیفمون رو مشخص کنن...حالم دیگه از شرایط خودم بهم میخوره این کرونا و تعویق ها و ذهن مشغولی هاش خیلی سخت تر کرده.

----------


## nidorma

بچه ها من دفعه ی قبل حرفی نزدم و امیدوارم براتون هم حاشیه نباشه 
ولی احتمال خیلی زیاد باز تعویق داریم
دقیقا همون سیکل دفعه ی قبل هم داره تکرار میشه
من یه معلمی دارم که دفعه ی قبل دقیقا یه هفته قبل اعلام گفت عقب میفته 
دیروزم دوباره همینو گفت بهم :////////////
گفت هر چی ضعف داری بخون نگران تایم نباش باز عقب میفته 
بنده خدا فک کنم نوستراداموس چیزیه :// (ولی خودش میگه موثق یه چیزایی شنیده )
به هر حال نسل سوخته ی کنکور هم شدیم ما 
امیدوارم نهایتا بخیر ختم بشه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> من واقعا موندم ، الان همه ی باشگاها بازه همه ی نماز جماعتا برگزار میشه ، اکثر مراکز عمومی بازن فقط دو روز کنکور باعث افزایش گرفتن کرونا میشه ، اونم کنکوری که بین هر نفر تا نفر بغل دستیش 6 متر فاصله میذارن که تقلب نشه 
> نظر من اینه این تعویق ها فقط بهانه ی بعضیاست واسه اهمال کاریاشون و نامه نگاریاشون به مجلساگر نه به جز عده ی کمی که تقصیر خودشون نبوده و کرونا گرفتن بقیه افرادی که کرونا گرفتن قشر درس خون نبودن اگنه  افرادی که به فکر آیندشون بودن از همه خوشیاشون زدن و خودشونو 5 ماهه توی قرنطینه نگه داشتن 
> به شخصه اگه بخوان بازم تعویق بندازن من عمرا نمیکشم


بچه ها الکی بهانه در آوردن، بابا این ویروس اونقدرا هم ترسناک و خطرناک نیست که به خاطرش یه ملتو ایسگا کنیم :Yahoo (15):  برید سر درستون فعلا به بعدش فکر نکنید تا ببینیم چی میشه :Yahoo (15): اونی که درست نخونده حقشه که کرونا بگیره اصلا بیخود کرده بیاد سلامتی بقیه رو بخطر بندازه وقتی درس نخوندی بتمرگ خونه ات نرو سر جلسه تا اونایی که خوندن به حقشون برسن :Yahoo (15): 
وعده همه درس خونا میتینگ 30 و 31 مرداد #قتلگاه کنکور :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zahra77

:Yahoo (4): خدا وکیلی مسخره بازی که نیس 
عمرا یعنی خداوکیلی عمرا حتی 1 شهریورم عمرا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> بچه ها الکی بهانه در آوردن، بابا این ویروس اونقدرا هم ترسناک و خطرناک نیست که به خاطرش یه ملتو ایسگا کنیم برید سر درستون فعلا به بعدش فکر نکنید تا ببینیم چی میشهاونی که درست نخونده حقشه که کرونا بگیره اصلا بیخود کرده بیاد سلامتی بقیه رو بخطر بندازه وقتی درس نخوندی بتمرگ خونه ات نرو سر جلسه تا اونایی که خوندن به حقشون برسن
> وعده همه درس خونا میتینگ 30 و 31 مرداد #قتلگاه کنکور


یه کم بد برداشت میکنی عزیز کی اینجا این حرفا رو زد
خدا رو شکر که هیچ جای دیگه ای پتانسیل شیوع نداره شما چت زدی رو کنکور فقط چون زورتون که به ادارات نمیرسه الا و بلا کنکور
بنده حوزه امتحان نهایی میشناسم که هشت تا دانش آموز کرونا گرفت اونجا کسی صداشم در نیوورد

----------


## Colonius

تا اون موقع همه کرونا میگیرن هیشکی نیست بره سر جلسه :Yahoo (4): 
دور از شوخی یه بار دیگه گفتم الانم میگم
اگه امتحان نهایی هارو برگزار نمیکردن شاید ولی الان صفره .عمرا شورا انقلاب فرهنگی بذاره

----------


## mahdi_artur

> یه کم بد برداشت میکنی عزیز کی اینجا این حرفا رو زد
> خدا رو شکر که هیچ جای دیگه ای پتانسیل شیوع نداره شما چت زدی رو کنکور فقط چون زورتون که به ادارات نمیرسه الا و بلا کنکور
> بنده حوزه امتحان نهایی میشناسم که هشت تا دانش آموز کرونا گرفت اونجا کسی صداشم در نیوورد


اگر نه به جز عده ی کمی که تقصیر خودشون نبوده و کرونا گرفتن بقیه افرادی که کرونا گرفتن قشر درس خون نبودن اگرنه افرادی که به فکر آیندشون بودن از همه خوشیاشون زدن و خودشونو 5 ماهه توی قرنطینه نگه داشتن
داداش خط بالا رو من ننوشتما...
طرف داره میگه کسی که در این 5 ماه کرونا گرفته درسخون نبوده و حقش نیست که قبول بشه ، چون به فکر آینده اش نبوده کرونا گرفته،
 :Yahoo (35):  یا من این جملاتو نمیفهمم یا یه جای دیگه میلنگه :Yahoo (21): 
الان خود تو که مجبور بودی بری نهایی به فکر آینده ات نبودی؟
یا کسی هست که اینجا ادعا کنه 5 ماه کامل حتی 1 بارم بیرون نرفته (حالا عمدی یا سهوی یا از سر زور)
خدایی کسی هست که بیرون نرفته باشه تو این 5 ماه و خورده ای؟!!!
حالا شما بیرون نرفتی، باشه راست میگی، بابا مامان چی؟ مهمونی چیزی ؟ هیچی؟ غذا تونو چطور تهیه میکردین؟ از فضا؟

----------


## Nilay_

تعویق دوباره ؟ چرا آخه ؟
مگه از همون شنبه همه چیز به روال عادی برنگشت؟ :Yahoo (15): 
خودتونو درگیر حاشیه نکنید :Yahoo (81):

----------


## be_quick

درساتونو بخونید و انتظار هررررچیزیوداشته باشید.

----------

